# Panties and Bras Which Brand is the Best and Worse?



## nataly87 (Apr 29, 2016)

Ladies and men, when it comes to buying ourselves panties and bras, under shirts, etc. Which brands are the best and worse to get? Are the Victoria Secrets namesake, worth the price tag or are their items, just like any other department store? I know I have gotten a lot of my undergarments from JC Penny, Target, Walmart, getting that Hans or Fruit the Loom brand. What about all of you?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

None also works.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Due to different body shapes, I'd say that answer will be different for everyone. Bali fits me best. I have several styles and colors from them and they just work for me wherever I tend to get them, usually Kohls. The best panties ever I purchased at Target and they don't make them anymore. I only have a couple pairs left. I think they were Gilligan O'Malley but they stayed in place and instead of elastic edges in the back they had rubbery grippy stuff. Prevented panty lines without having to wear a dreaded thong. I hate feeling like something is up my crack all day. Have them, wear them sometimes, still hate them.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

nataly87 said:


> Ladies and men, when it comes to buying ourselves panties and bras, under shirts, etc. Which brands are the best and worse to get? Are the Victoria Secrets namesake, worth the price tag or are their items, just like any other department store? I know I have gotten a lot of my undergarments from JC Penny, Target, Walmart, getting that Hans or Fruit the Loom brand. What about all of you?


Depends on what you want. Do you want pure comfort never to be seen, or do you want to look good when someone sees you in them?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Victoria's Secret gets on my nerves so much! This company shoulders major responsibility for setting up absurd expectations for young women on what their bodies should look like. They started with selling such pretty bras and panties but then they introduced the wonder bra and now everything is padded to the hilt and showing a nipple has become synonymous with walking around with an erection!

I don't wear bras and I like Soma for panties but will buy them wherever. @EnjoliWoman, go to Soma for the panties you describe.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

@Anon Pink Thanks! I think there is one in a mall south of here. I'll check them out!

@blueinbr You can have both.  I always match my bra and panty colors and I chose things that are pretty AND comfortable. Just in case I'm ever undressed on the spur of the moment. haha. Never. Happens.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

I am in love with Warner's bras and undies. Have bought nothing else for years. Most department stores carry the brand. If you find the model numbers of the ones you like, you can just order them from Amazon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Zanne said:


> I don't think Victoria Secret is too expensive. Department stores or Target are about the same for similar items. I do think VS has better quality than Target.* Plus at a store like VS, there is better assistance*. I had my measurements checked at my VS store recently and I was surprised to learn that I had been shopping for the wrong size! It was a sister size, a term I was unfamiliar with, but it was nice to know where I'm at. I've shopped at Soma too. I just didn't find what I was looking for - it's kind of "subdued" there.


Even more so if you're a guy with his own Angel card who comes in by himself. It changes from being an easy mark to being impressed when you know exactly what you are looking for, and know the right sizes to get things in.


----------



## LadybugMomma (Apr 28, 2016)

nataly87 said:


> Ladies and men, when it comes to buying ourselves panties and bras, under shirts, etc. Which brands are the best and worse to get? Are the Victoria Secrets namesake, worth the price tag or are their items, just like any other department store? I know I have gotten a lot of my undergarments from JC Penny, Target, Walmart, getting that Hans or Fruit the Loom brand. What about all of you?


All my bras & panties come from VS or Pink. I've had great luck with all that I've bought. Of course the life of a bra in general isn't long, no matter what you pay for them. But having had 3 children, gravity working against me, and nicely blessed (or cursed, depending on how you look at it) in the boob dept. I need the support their bras offer and the oomph of the padding gives the lift I need.

I used to buy Bail bras and they were nice but never seemed to hold up as well.


----------



## nataly87 (Apr 29, 2016)

Zanne said:


> I don't think Victoria Secret is too expensive. Department stores or Target are about the same for similar items. I do think VS has better quality than Target. Plus at a store like VS, there is better assistance. I had my measurements checked at my VS store recently and I was surprised to learn that I had been shopping for the wrong size! It was a sister size, a term I was unfamiliar with, but it was nice to know where I'm at. I've shopped at Soma too. I just didn't find what I was looking for - it's kind of "subdued" there.


Is VS actuate with their size measurements? I've been wanting to go to get this done, but sometimes I think the ladies take your measurements, and tell you wrong sizes, just to sell you stuff.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Anon Pink said:


> Victoria's Secret gets on my nerves so much! This company shoulders major responsibility for setting up absurd expectations for young women on what their bodies should look like. They started with selling such pretty bras and panties but then they introduced the wonder bra and now everything is padded to the hilt and showing a nipple has become synonymous with walking around with an erection!
> 
> I don't wear bras and I like Soma for panties but will buy them wherever. @EnjoliWoman, go to Soma for the panties you describe.


Oh, how I wish I didn't have to wear bras. My boobs are too big and they'd be hanging to my knees after going braless at my age! Ugh!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Zanne said:


> Whaaaat!? How do you get away with that?
> 
> Seriously, VS bras _are_ very padded! I don't need padding, just support. But I do love their bras and panties and shop for most of my underthings almost exclusively at Victoria Secret. My recent purchase there was a bralet which is not padded at all and very light and comfortable. I'm finding some of the new clothing styles are challenging and require different bras.
> 
> Now once I'm ready to unwind in the evenings, the bra is OFF. I can't stand feeling constricted with clothing.


Don't have a choice, really. Had surgery a few years ago that makes bras extremely uncomfortable. Wish I could wear a pretty bra and panty set every now and then. I've tried everything, can't tolerate anything around my chest. 

The only thing that bothers me about being bra less is during the summer when sweating in a tee shirt or tank top as I mow the lawn makes me appear inadvertently revealing. But, boobs are boobs and people just have to get over it.


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

nataly87 said:


> Ladies and *men*, when it comes to buying ourselves panties and bras, under shirts, etc. Which brands are the best and worse to get? Are the Victoria Secrets namesake, worth the price tag or are their items, just like any other department store? I know I have gotten a lot of my undergarments from JC Penny, Target, Walmart, getting that Hans or Fruit the Loom brand. What about all of you?


I hope we don't get a reply from a dude specifying which bra and panties he likes to buy for himself. 

Anyways, from my perspective..I don't have a preference or knowledge of what my wife wears.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Since you asked guys Ill answer. Well for men's underwear that is.

Jockey or Under Armour boxer briefs. Breathe well, help prevent chafing. Keep everything in place. And durable. 
Pricier than your average run of the mill guys underwear but definitely worth it.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

I like commando >


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

On The Floor brand....


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I wear sports bras daily. I like the way the should straps go on a diagnol and can be seen. So I wear matching colors between my bras and outer tops. They also don't have underwire.


----------



## nataly87 (Apr 29, 2016)

Yeah I have heard that the underwire isn't that great, or good for you? Because it supposedly hurts you or something like that. What do you think? I sometimes use sport bras and underwear I just wear whats comfortable. I might be shopping for new bras and underwear soon and wanted to just see what everyone else was picking up or checking out at least haha.


----------

